# AP Story Spurs OTA Interest



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

By Glen Dickson -- Broadcasting & Cable, 5/4/2007 6:45:00 AM

After an Associated Press story ran on April 29 that described how simple
antennas might deliver better HDTV pictures than cable or satellite service,
a flurry of traffic hit a web site run by the Consumer Electronics Association
that provides information on over-the-air antennas. ...

More @ http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6439202.html


----------

